# speaker chioces?



## golfman (Dec 28, 2008)

I have in wall proficient speaker in a dedicated theater now. It is a 7.2 system and I want to upgrade the in wall speakers. I thought of using axiom in wall speakers or the speakercraft lcr and cinema dipole 3surrounds. Any advice to which is better or maybe advise on any other brands to look at?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would recommend some other brands,.... probably sound like a broken record to some but here goes anyway,... lots of in-wall / in-ceiling manufacturers, but very few who do it well. My recommendations are;
Triad
Snell Acoustics
RBH Sound
James Loudspeaker


----------

